# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3Doodler and LEGO = STEM Education

## Brian_Krassenstein

3Doodler has teamed up with LEGO to create five building Challenges  that are all based on teaching science and engineering principles from  the Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics curriculum (STEM).  Students are prompted to try building a Newton's Cradle, Catapult,  Pulley, Rollercoaster, or Trampoline by using LEGO blocks and then a  3Doodler to augment the structure and fill in more flexible parts. Each  Challenge comes with a YouTube video, Advanced Challenges and Reference  Materials so lessons can be tailored to students of all ages. Read more  at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/107995/3doodler-edu-lego-challenges/

----------

